# ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen



## Teichfutzi (12. Sep. 2008)

Moin!
Ich habe ein total blödes Problem:
Ich kann "nichts" mehr machen, ausser lesen und schreiben, d. h. ich kann nicht die Schriftart äänder, keine Smileys einfügen, und das schlimmste: Keine Bilder einfügen.
Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll, hoffentlich weiß einer eine Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Teichfutzi (12. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

ich habs schon versucht mit Ausloggen/wieder Einloggen, Texteditor in den einfachen Editor ändern und wieder zurück- bisher hat nichts geholfen. Vielleicht ist es ja ein Problem mit meinem PC und ich muss den nur mal neu starten, was ich aber nicht vermute...


----------



## Joachim (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

Moin Benjamin,

versuchs mal mit Cookies und Cache löschen - zumindest bei mir läuft alles wie gewohnt ... 

Ansonsten: Hast du irgendwas neues Installiert? Im Browser?


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

ich hab jetzt alle cookies und den cache gelöscht und es geht immernoch nicht.
ich probier mal aus, ob der die smileys automatisch umwandelt wenn ich    schreibe.
Ich habe seitdem ich das letzte Bild hochgeladen habe, keine neuen Programme im Browser installiert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

Versuch auch mal einen anderen Browser aus, FireFox, Opera oder andere.


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

ich arbeite normalerweise immer mit Firefox, jetzt hab ichs mit dem Internetexplorer probiert, und es geht!
 
Aber ich hab keine Lust, immer mit dem Internetexplorer ins Teichforum zu gehen, hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das mit Firefox hinbekomme?


----------



## Kolja (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

Hallo Benjamin,

was genau funktioniert denn nicht? Kommst du denn in - Antwort erstellen, erweitert?, werden da die Smilies angezeigt? Kannst du Bilder hochladen und sie werden nicht angezeigt? Beschreib noch mal etwas genauer.


----------



## Teichfutzi (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

Also:
Ich kann nur Texte schreiben und die smileys indem ich : D (ohne Leerzeichen natürlich) schreibe. Sonst nichts.
Mit dem Internetexplorer geht alles, das Bild habe ich mit dem Internetexplorer hochgeladen, um zu gucken, ob das damit geht.
Da ich lieber mit Firefox arbeite, will ich ungern immer mit dem Internetexplorer ins Teichforum. Meine Frage ist jetzt also: Was muss ich tun, um wieder mit Firefox hier im Teichforum Bilder hochladen zu können.
Warscheinlich kann ich Zitate und off-topics mit den Codes machen, aber Bilder kann ich halt nur mit dem Internetexplorer hochladen. Einen anderen Browser habe ich nicht.


----------



## Olli.P (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

Hi Benjamin,

hast du Skripte im Fuchs freigegeben  

Oder sonstige Sicherheitseinstellungen verändert??

Ansonsten hilft wahrs. nur De- und Neuinstallation......... 

So'n Problem hatte ich auch mal, bei mir war irgendeine dll, oder sonstige Datei vom Fuchs verschwunden.


----------



## Teichfutzi (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

hmmm... naja da ich sowieso meine Festplatte formatieren und windows neu installieren will, lohnt sich das wohl nicht und ich arbeite solange mit dem internetexplorer.


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

Moin,

leg doch mal ein neues Benutzerprofil im Fuchs an, wenns dann damit wieder geht hast du dir den Fuchs irgendwie angeschossen. 

Ich konnte mit dem Fuchs zB. keine Bilder mehr downloaden - hab ein neues, "sauberes" Benutzerprofil erstellt und damit gings ohne Probleme!


----------



## Teichfutzi (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: ich kann keine Bilder, etc. einfügen*

Huch!
Ich probiers jetzt nochmal, und es geht alles einwandfrei!
Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt...
Naja, hauptsache es geht wieder.
Hoffentlich war es das letzte Mal, dass sowas passiert:evil


----------

